# Everybody remember the giant "Warsaw Grouper"? Dude got busted!



## clayfish (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.apalachtimes.com/news/alabama-7752-fined-grouper.html

I'm just glad they didn't charge him with a felony.



An Alabama man’s pride in hauling in what he and three fishing buddies thought was a near-record size grouper off St. George Island last summer has turned into prosecution.

Billy Daniels, of Moody, Ala., agreed Wednesday to a deferred prosecution deal with the State Attorney’s office in Apalachicola after a three-month state investigation revealed the fish – 82” long and 66” around - was not a Warsaw grouper, as Daniels and his crew believed.

Instead, DNA testing ordered by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission determined from frozen meat samples that it was a goliath grouper, a species protected by both state and federal laws.

After reviewing the test results with FWC investigator Eric Johnston, assistant state attorney Jarred Patterson agreed to charge Daniels, who captained the boat, with a second degree misdemeanor, possession of goliath grouper, which can be punishable by as much as 60 days in jail and a $500 fine.

The deferred prosecution agreement calls for Daniels to be fined $150, which Patterson said was typically sought with first offenses. In addition, Daniels agreed to donate $150 to the state’s Wildlife Alert Reward program, which offers cash incentives for reporting to FWC those in possible violation of fish and wildlife laws, or boating under the influence of alcohol.

“As long as he keeps his nose clean and has no violations, at the end of a probationary period the charges will be dropped,” said Johnston.

The investigator said given Daniels’ cooperation, and no demonstrated intent to break the law, he and the prosecutor had no interest in pursuing further charges.

“I never had an ounce of trouble with him,” said Johnston. “He could have told me that he didn’t have any fish and there’s nothing I could have done about it. He has never been anything but cooperative.”

Instead, Daniels provided an Alabama Department of Natural Resources officer with a three-pound plastic bag of frozen fillet from the enormous fish, caught June 25 on an artificial reef about 15 miles southeast of St. George Island.

Daniels and his crew filleted the grouper on the dock of Bay City Lodge, but didn’t have equipment to weigh it, so instead used a conventional formula to estimate it at about 446 pounds.

Had it been a Warsaw, it would have rivaled the world record of 436 pounds, 12 ounces, set by Capt. Steve Haeusler, fishing out of Destin on Dec. 22, 1985.

            The largest goliath grouper ever landed in Florida was a 680-pounder caught off Fernandina Beach in 1961, about three decades before the federal ban was put in place.

            No sooner had a photograph of Daniels’ remarkable catch made the rounds when some careful observers began questioning whether the crew had mistakenly snared a goliath grouper, the so-called jewfish, thinking it was a Warsaw. The FWC agreed to investigate.

“He said he keeps Vic Dunaway’s fish identification book on his boat,” Johnston said. “He said he’s caught goliath grouper before and let them go and he understood the rule. He just made a mistake.”

After receiving the sample from the Alabama DNR officer, Johnston had it sent to FWC’s laboratory in St. Petersburg. Forensic biologist Hector Cruz Lopez conducted the testing by comparing the DNA test results of Daniels’ fish against confirmed DNA profiles of goliath, Warsaw and three other types of grouper.

‘You need to be sure of what you’re catching and what you’re bringing in,” said Johnston. “Know the laws. Know what’s legal and illegal.”


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 19, 2009)

So a couple hundred pounds of grouper for $150, hmmmmm.... sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## clayfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah. He paid a $150 fine and "donated" $150 to the FWC fund. I'd pay $300 to catch and keep that big boy.


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 19, 2009)

$300 would be a deal. I'd do it in a minute. I bet the next guy want be so lucky. The next will more then likely get the book thrown at them.


----------



## razor1 (Nov 19, 2009)

He got off pretty light, I dont know the man so I cant say he knew what he had or thought he had but from what I can tell the best thing he did was cooperate. Could have been alot worse for him, where im from you wouldnt have still owned your boat or anything to pull it with and quite possible no home either, other than the big house.


----------



## diamondback (Nov 21, 2009)

guess he should have done a dna test before he brought it in.


----------



## fishdog (Nov 24, 2009)

*You gotta know*



diamondback said:


> guess he should have done a dna test before he brought it in.



The only reason for the DNA test was the fish had already been cleaned and put away. The man made an honest mistake and the Judge took it into account. This was a fair fine for them, still a good deal if they got to keep the meat.


----------

